# Alicianea wurzelt jetzt auch hier



## Alicianea (5. März 2009)

Einen schönen guten Abend aus Niedersachsen wünsche ich

schön,dass ich dies Forum(wieder)gefunden habe,sooo viele Beiträge zum durchschmökern um mich und mein "Problemkind"wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen,dafür möchte ich Danke ! sagen.
Ich heisse Christine,habe seit vielen Jahren einen naturnahen Teich mit selbst zugewanderten Fröschen,__ Kröten und Molchen. Und ganz vielen sonstigen Krabbel-und Flugtierchen,die sich mir nicht alle vorgestellt haben.
Seit ich vor 2 Jahren ein Loch in der Folie hatte und aus finanziellen Gründen keinen vollwertigen Ersatz schaffen konnte,sondern Flickwerk und Verkleinerung versucht habe,ist es dies Jahr endlich soweit-ich kann das Herzstück des Gartens wieder auf 4,60 m x 8 m x1,20 m Tiefe ausbauen.
Ich kann es kaum erwarten und stürze mich jetzt mal auf die Forumssuche zum Thema Sanierung 
Viele liebe Grüße,
Christine


----------



## axel (5. März 2009)

*AW: Alicianea wurzelt jetzt auch hier*

Hallo Christine !

Herzlich Willkommen bei uns Teichfreunden :willkommen
Und auch liebe Grüße aus Brandenburg !
Schön das Du uns wieder gefunden hast !
Wär schon Klasse wenn Du noch ein paar Fotos für uns hättest !
Bestimmt haben wir den ein oder anderen Tip für Dich .

Lg
axel


----------



## Alicianea (15. März 2009)

*AW: Alicianea wurzelt jetzt auch hier*

Hallo Axel,
vielen Dank für dein "Willkommen".
Die Bilder sind von heute 
Eigentlich ist alles, wo jetzt die großen Steine zu sehen sind,auch Teich und sollte unter Wasser sein. Die Steine bilden normalerweise den Uferrand(man kann dahinter noch den Folienabschluß sehen) und zwischen Hecke und Teich wächst Schilfgras und Storchenschnabel,das lasse ich im Winter für die Tiere alles in Ruhe.
Hoffentlich wird es bald trockener, damit ich loslegen kann(ist mein erstes Mal alleine,sonst war ich immer nur Helferlein )
Liebe Grüße + ein schönes Rest-Wochenende
Christine


----------



## axel (15. März 2009)

*AW: Alicianea wurzelt jetzt auch hier*

Hallo Christine 

Na da hast Du aber zu tun ! Das Schilf muß aus den Teich , damit die Folie von den Wurzeln nicht durchbohrt wird .
Die Folie die am Rand zu sehen ,ist müsstest Du mit eine Ufermatte abdecken .
Nicht das die Sonne die Folie kaputt macht .
Aber an sonsten ist es ein schöner Teich  
Die Steine die erst mal von der Folie runter müssen um die Ufermatte drauf zu packen, sind schwer . Wär gut wenn Du da ne Hilfe organisieren könntest .
Viel Erfolg 
Halte uns auf den Laufenden

Lg
axel


----------



## Alicianea (15. März 2009)

*AW: Alicianea wurzelt jetzt auch hier*

Die Steine kann ich gerade noch alleine heben,aber ich muss ja eine komplett neue Folie verlegen und vorher das Wasser rauspumpen und den Schlamm filtern.
Hab ich noch etwas vergessen? 
__ Schilf rausnehmen,ok. 
Mal sehen,wen ich mit einer Einladung zur "Grillparty" dazulocken kann 
Wann ist denn eigentlich die beste Zeit dafür,wenn ich fragen darf? Jetzt oder lieber wenn es wärmer wird(aber dann die __ Frösche laichen? )
Viele Grüße ,Christine


----------



## axel (15. März 2009)

*AW: Alicianea wurzelt jetzt auch hier*

Hallo Christine 

Warum willst Du den die Folie wechseln ? Möchtest Du den Teich vergrößern ?
Das Wasser würd ich auch nicht alles raus pumpen . Weil da sich ja schon ne Teichbiologie im Wasser  entwickelt hat . 
Ich würd höchstens die Hälfte herauspumpen zum Ufermatte zu verlegen.
Schade das Du so weit weg bist , sonst würd ich zur Grillparty kommen 
Schnell noch etwas ergänzen . Warte ruhig noch bis das Wasser etwas wärmer ist . So Mai zum Beispiel.

Lg
axel


----------



## Alicianea (15. März 2009)

*AW: Alicianea wurzelt jetzt auch hier*

Leider hat die Folie mindestens ein Loch und flicken hat nicht geklappt,darum hab ich ihn bis zum Loch verkleinert.
Und nun möchte ich ihn wieder so groß haben,wie er mal angelegt war,nämlich mit Wasser gefüllt bis zu der Höhe,wo jetzt die Steine liegen. Dann ist er fast 8 m lang und gut 4 m breit mit 3 Stufen.
Jaaa du bist herzlich zum Grillen eingeladen(wir Sonntag abends,nach einem Steineschlepp-Folien verleg-Überraschungswochenende sein hehehe)


----------



## axel (15. März 2009)

*AW: Alicianea wurzelt jetzt auch hier*

Hallo Christine 

Also bei der Größe brauchste aber Fachleute zum Folie  verlegen .
Die Folie ist schon Recht schwer bei 8 x 4 Meter . Da ist ja die Folie mindestens 12 x 6 Meter . Eher noch mehr . 
Bei meinen 6 x 5 Meter Teich hatte ich auch Teichbauer zum Folie verlegen hier.
Warum soll der Teich den wieder so groß werden ?

lg 
axel


----------



## Annett (17. März 2009)

*AW: Alicianea wurzelt jetzt auch hier*

Hi,

also wenn man ein paar Helfer hat, kann man sogar Folie mit 9x10m selbst gut verlegen.
Wir waren im Sommer max. 6 Personen.  Denk ich. 

Die ganz große Folie vom alten Teich mit insgesamt 8x20m in L-Form zusammengeklebt, hatten wir mit ca. 8 Personen in das Loch gezogen. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/2&pictureid=14
Natürlich ist der Transport des Folienpaketes nicht ganz einfach, aber machbar. Bei uns war Technik vorhanden, teils geht es aber auch, wie bei den alten Ägyptern. 
Runde Hölzer unter die Palette und dann schieben.

Die Folie am Besten auf der Wiese ausrollen und anschließend in den Teich ziehen.


----------



## Alicianea (30. März 2010)

*AW: Alicianea wurzelt jetzt auch hier*

Hallo Zusammen,
ein Jahr ist vorbei und ich wollte mich  kurz zurückmelden -wir haben heute die Folie gelegt und ich bin noch ganz aufgeregt. Was für ein Anblick, so schön groß ist er wieder geworden!
Morgen wollen wir mit der Kapillarsperre weitermachen und dann darf ich mich mit der Bepflanzung austoben.
Für den Rand bekomme ich auf einer Seite einen Holzsteg,der Rest soll vorwiegend mit Natursteinen in allen Größen und Hostia und Gräsern gestaltet werden. 
Ich leih mir hier noch ein paar Anregungen bei euren Teichen...
Beim Ausräumen habe ich viele __ Molche und Libellenlarven gefunden,die alle schon umgesiedelt wurden(ich hab den Schlamm geparkt und dann mit Tieren in den neuen Teich gefüllt,das Brunnenwasser kennen sie ja schon))
Das war es wert, trotz nackter Füsse im eisigen Schlammwasser....
Ich wünsche allen ein paar sonnige Tage 
lg,Christine


----------



## axel (30. März 2010)

*AW: Alicianea wurzelt jetzt auch hier*

Hallo Christine

Na dann meinen Glückwunsch zum neuen Teich 
Gibts auch Fotos von Eurem Teich ?
Schön das Du die Kleinlebewesen gerettet hast 

lg
axel


----------



## Alicianea (30. März 2010)

*AW: Alicianea wurzelt jetzt auch hier*

Hallo Axel,
stell ich morgen mal rein,die Bilder. Am besten gefällt mir das von der großen Kröte,die sich plötzlich bewegt und nach Kaffee verlangt hat.Hätte er halt nicht im Schlamm ausrutschen sollen...
Ich hoffe,das es den Molchen gut geht trotz der Störung.Waren alles noch Minis.
Ich überleg noch,ob ich wieder ein bisschen(einheimisches)kleineres __ Schilf in den Teich pflanze,damit die Libellenlarven schlüpfen können.Die müssen ja irgendwo hochklettern können.
lg,Christine


----------



## Digicat (31. März 2010)

*AW: Alicianea wurzelt jetzt auch hier*

Servus Christine

__ Schilf  ....

[DLMURL="http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/index.php/cat/c72_flaches-Wasser.html"]Würde eher zu Carex-Sorten greifen ...[/DLMURL]


----------



## axel (31. März 2010)

*AW: Alicianea wurzelt jetzt auch hier*

Hallo Christine 

Die Schwanenblume hat schöne lange Stiele und sieht toll aus . Bunter Kalmus, Flatterbinse und Igelkolben geht auch .


lg
axel


----------



## Alicianea (31. März 2010)

*AW: Alicianea wurzelt jetzt auch hier*

Vielen Dank für die Pflanzen-Tipps, dann hat das __ Schilf jetzt Pech gehabt.  
Der __ Igelkolben hat ja witzige Blüten und die __ Schwanenblume sieht sehr hübsch aus.
Heute ging es also weiter, die Saugsperre war dran.
Der Teich hatte vorher keine,dafür aber lag meterweit alte Folie im Boden(wir haben die alte Folie als zusätzliches Polster dringelassen),die haben wir erstmal abschneiden müssen.
Jetzt sieht es so aus :
 

Am vorderen Teil ist jetzt eine Böschungsmatte drin und in dem kleinen Graben feiner Kies,
Und hier noch mal der alte,ausgeräumte Teich(ganz schön schlimm )
 

Morgen werden die Seiten angepasst und dann kommen die Steine über den Folienrand und dann wird aufgeräumt,ich hab Unmengen Wurzeln rausgeholt.
Ich hoffe,wir haben nichts falsch gemacht,sonst stoppt mich bitte!
Vielen Dank erstmal an Euch
LG Christine(ich hab jetzt Rücken für heute)


----------



## Alicianea (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Alicianea wurzelt jetzt auch hier*

N'Abend und frohe Ostern,
hier die erstmal letzen Bilder.
Es ist irgendwie ganz anders geworden,als ich es gedacht hatte.Die Neigung der Ränder war zu steil, um sie sanft mit Steinen auslaufen zu lassen.Ich wollte es ja naturnah und nicht als Zierteich.
Mal sehen,wie es dann mit Pflanzen aussieht,jetzt ist er ja erstmal nackig,
Lg,Christine


----------

